# Wasp on my back porch table



## Peeb (Oct 8, 2017)

Took off before I could get a better angle...


----------



## mwilson263 (Oct 9, 2017)

Nice shot.  Glad you can get this close - I'd need a lens that would allow me to stand back 50 feet from a wasp or bee (not allergic just deathly afraid).


----------



## snowbear (Oct 9, 2017)

mwilson263 said:


> Nice shot.  Glad you can get this close - I'd need a lens that would allow me to stand back 50 feet from a wasp or bee (not allergic just deathly afraid).


EF 800mm f/5.6L IS USM

Can I borrow it for taking some snake pics?


----------



## Peeb (Oct 9, 2017)

mwilson263 said:


> Nice shot.  Glad you can get this close - I'd need a lens that would allow me to stand back 50 feet from a wasp or bee (not allergic just deathly afraid).


Ha ha!  Yeah, I pretty much held my breath, leaned in, and prayed!

Happy to have captured it and survived!


----------

